# Interesting 20 gal tank with "sky high" nitrates



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had fish, both fresh and salt, in ponds, aquariums and reef tanks with considerable success - except for the reef. We won't get into that here.

Right now I have a 20 gal, Damsel only tank, that has been an experiment for me for the past 5 years. It contains only 3 Damsels, and all fake corals for decoration, std strip light, and an undergravel filter. I use a power filter occasionally. The Damsels thrive, I have two Damsels that are approaching their 5th year. When I add new Damsels, and acclimate them as instructed, they adapt to the new water within a day.

Here's what's puzzling, and the point of my expermiment. I have not done a water change in 5 years. Replacement water for evaporation is all that I ever have added. My nitrates are sky high, immeasurable, and off the charts. My guess would be ppm in the high hundreds.

My simple questions is, how come I have no algae? Of any kind, and never have.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I had that thing too in my FW aquarium the nitrates were really high but no algea but once i added powerfuller lights algea is now growing alot more. Hop this helps.


----------



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried this identical experiment with fresh water fish. Same tank, same lighting, no water changes. few easy-keeping fish - all the same rules. I had enormous algae growth. It got so bad, I had to tear the tank down.

That's when I tried the same setup with salt. It's a totally different outcome and the only variable in the whole setup is salt water instead of fresh water.

I think I'll just leave well enough alone. Maybe add 2 more easy keepers and continue the experiment.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

you'll soon enough find out why.


----------

